# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  obsurdly long print time for a rather small print

## Barzar

Good Evening,
I have a big problem with printing this panel.
It should be just an hour print but cura either doesn't slice it at all or give me a print time of 2 hours. 
When I print it anyways the printhead will just wander off to one corner and gets stopped because it reaches the boarder of the Buildplate.

I have no idea what could trigger this weird glitch. It's just a simple Plate with a few cutouts for some switches.

Things I already tried:

- remodeling a couple of times
- try to repair the stl file with an online tool
- moving / rotating it around in cura

I really hope you can help and I apologize for my bad English
Thank you and have a nice day


-Update_
I cut the piece in half and the 5 putton layout on the left prints no problem but the squared buttons still don't want be printed.

----------


## curious aardvark

tried it in simplify3d and my he3d k200. 
at 0.32mm and 100mms max print speed - comes in at 1hour 23 mins. 
Slices fine. 
There is nothing wrong with the stl file. 
I can get it down to 48 minutes at 0.4 layer and 150mm/s speed. 
So 2 hours would be about right for most non-deltas running at silly speeds :-)

Can't help on the slicing - works fine for me.

----------


## Roberts_Clif

Do not know what the actual print speed was but Cura 15.04.6 displays 10.1mm^3 per sec when I Hover over Print Speed.

Layer height .28 - 1st Layer Sprint speed 32 percent though raised it to 40 midway in the 1st Layer remaining layers 90 percent.

Cura Panel.jpg

1st Layer 17 minutes
2nd Layer  8 minutes 
3rd Layer  2:44 minutes 50% infill
4th Layer  2:44 minutes 50% infill
5th Layer  2:44 minutes 50% infill
6th Layer  2:44 minutes 50% infill
7th Layer  2:44 minutes 50% infill
8th Layer  2:44 minutes 50% infill
9th Layer  2:44 minutes 50% infill 
10th Layer 8 minutes 
11th Layer 8 minutes

Time is in the Photo below 1 Hour.
90%.jpg
Panel.jpg

----------


## curious aardvark

so total time ? 
I can't be arsed to add it up. 
plus I run my first layer at 10% :-)




> 10.1mm^3 per sec when I Hover over Print Speed.


how is that even useful ? lol
At least mm/s is easy to visualise.

----------


## Roberts_Clif

1 Hour, See Photo

Have never Printed slower than 32% on the first layer.

I found some better information
Other Notes:
http://www.soliforum.com/topic/15529...-print-speeds/

Print Speed Calculator

----------


## curious aardvark

problem with that sort of calculation is that it isn't going to work. 
every printer and filament combination is going to be different. 

I have successfully printed at 200 mm/s and 0.4mm layer height with Tiamet3d nano diamond filament. 
But nothing else will print as fast. 

It also is largely dependant on the print surface you are using. 
Printbite - while exceptional - does need the first layer to be printed slowly. 
Offset by the fact that the print detaches without hassle and you don't use any scrapers, tape, glue etc. 
Small price to pay. 

You also need to factor in the physical environment the printer is in. 
Not to mention the colour, material and manufacturer of the filament itself. 

None of it explains why he's having problems with that file.

----------


## Roberts_Clif

Maybe if he shares his slicer settings we can get a better understanding.

----------

